# Licensing



## BWill429 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello To You All,

I was wondering if there is a heat transfer company that has licensing agreements with any of the major professional sports leagues or the NCAA so that they can sell sell team transfers for us to print?

Thank You in advance


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Bryan. The professional teams and colleges do not allow the manufacture of transfers. They want to be able to control the products that are printed with their logos.


----------



## BWill429 (Feb 15, 2016)

That makes sense, doesn't it? 
Do you mean they want to control the garments or apparel that their logos are printed on?

There is a crowdfunding t-shirt company that has a licensing agreement with the NFL, so it would only seem appropriate for someone in this industry to possibly have one as well. 

Just my thinking.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

They want to control any product that bears their logo.


----------



## BWill429 (Feb 15, 2016)

I live in Charlotte and the screen printers were making a killing selling their products on the side of the road. Not to mention the folks that purchased wholesale Panthers apparel as well. And me, I was left out of that financial windfall. 

I guess I have to get creative about it in the future. Lesson learned.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

It is very common for the bootleggers to get raided in Superbowl locales. To me, not worth taking the chance.


----------

